# Congressman shot in Virginia



## Jay_Pew (Jun 14, 2017)

"House Majority Whip Steve Scalise was shot in the hip and multiple Congressional aides were hit by a gunman with a rifle who opened fire at a baseball practice in Virginia Wednesday morning."

Steve Scalise shot in Virginia, aide also hit


This quote is also very disturbing... 
"Rep. DeSantis who at baseball practice recalls: “A guy...walked up to us that was asking whether it was Republicans or Democrats out there.”

More updates are coming every minute. Just awful, prayers and thoughts with all those affected.


----------



## RackMaster (Jun 14, 2017)

Watching now on Fox.  Suspect was wounded and brought in for treatment.


----------



## Devildoc (Jun 14, 2017)

First of all, prayers to the people affected.  That's awful.

Second, cue the new season of anti-gun rhetoric.....


----------



## DocIllinois (Jun 14, 2017)

Devildoc said:


> First of all, prayers to the people affected.  That's awful.
> 
> Second, cue the new season of anti-gun rhetoric.....



Fourty three people were shot and six killed by gunfire in my state's most populous city_ last weekend alone. 
_
We aren't a nation that's good at talking about gun control when such conversation is warranted.

This event is indeed a terrible shame, but I have grave doubts that a Congressman on the 2A Task Force being hit will prompt any more discussion.


----------



## Devildoc (Jun 14, 2017)

DocIllinois said:


> Fourty three people were shot and six killed by gunfire in my state's most populous city_ last weekend alone.
> _
> We aren't a nation that's good at talking about gun control when such conversation is warranted.
> 
> This event is indeed a terrible shame, but I have grave doubts that a Congressman on the 2A Task Force being hit will prompt any more discussion.



You may be right.  The difference being those 43 people will be buried (no pun intended) on the back page after a couple days; a congressman (or any other high-profile person) will turn it into an awful situation which demands immediate attention.


----------



## Grunt (Jun 14, 2017)

Prayers out for the wounded!


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Jun 14, 2017)

There is a lot of hate being peddled these days. With so much hate, some decide to prove their place in the rhetoric by taking shots at members of our government. The error of a comedy attempt using the head of our POTUS is part of the dialogue. It is time to dial the hate rhetoric way down, with off being the ideal level.


----------



## Topkick (Jun 14, 2017)

Red Flag 1 said:


> It is time to dial the hate rhetoric way down, with off being the ideal level.



Agree. Guns alone are not the problem, but a lot of hate and a lot of guns combined equals a problem.


----------



## RackMaster (Jun 14, 2017)

Extremists of every kind, at least this one took a dirt nap.

Suspect in congressional shooting was Bernie Sanders supporter, strongly anti-Trump - CNN.com


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Jun 14, 2017)

I do not like to get into political discussions, and I am trying to avoid that even now, but something nasty is pretty obvious. For so many decades, we have been a nation that has distinguished itself with the hallmark of "Peaceful Change Of Government". That seems to have changed now. The results of the last election continue to divide our nation. Those who have lost are doing everything possible to hamper the peaceful change in government, to the point of gunning members of our government down. It is bad enough to worry about ISIS, but haveing what seems to be regular protests including violence is going too far. These are not spontaneous things, they are well organized, and well timed. Now, cowards seem pretty comfortable shooting at members of Congress, who is next. When and where is this going to end. All I see to this point is an escalation of hostilities by those who lost power in the last election. This is America folks, with a peaceful change of government, that is now failing. Dial things the hell back before we have a Central American style change of government. It is pretty obvious that since the election people have been spending a lot of time trying to destroy our POTUS, and not supporting him. We are starting to look pretty bad to the rest of the world. It is time to support our nation and It's elected President. If you can't support our nation then just STFU!! We have another election in four years.


----------



## Gunz (Jun 14, 2017)

OMG. _Sandernistas_. Now they have guns.


----------



## Frank S. (Jun 14, 2017)

It's probably me (again), but the shooter reminds me of Walter Sobchak...


----------



## Frank S. (Jun 14, 2017)

Red Flag 1 said:


> I do not like to get into political discussions, and I am trying to avoid that even now, but something nasty is pretty obvious.



It's getting harder and harder. Four letter words don't belong in civil discourse but they're much easier to learn and _much_ quicker to type. And they lead to four letter thoughts, short, shallow and stupid.


----------



## Topkick (Jun 14, 2017)

DocIllinois said:


> Fourty three people were shot and six killed by gunfire in my state's most populous city_ last weekend alone.
> _
> We aren't a nation that's good at talking about gun control when such conversation is warranted.



Oh, here we go again.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Jun 14, 2017)

Video - not graphic, but plenty of audio. 

VIDEO: Intense cell phone footage from Congressman being shot at VA baseball field is released | American Military News


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Jun 14, 2017)

Ooh-Rah said:


> Video - not graphic, but plenty of audio.
> 
> VIDEO: Intense cell phone footage from Congressman being shot at VA baseball field is released | American Military News



He put plenty of rounds out before it was all said and done. 

This is just getting out of hand now. This is not even a second amendment issue. This scum was shooting at members of our government, and it is from all the hate that is being spewed 24/7 in the media.


----------



## Frank S. (Jun 14, 2017)

Ooh-Rah said:


> Video - not graphic, but plenty of audio.
> 
> VIDEO: Intense cell phone footage from Congressman being shot at VA baseball field is released | American Military News



So says the guy recording the incident,when asked whether he called police (seeing as he's using his cellphone) "I'm pretty sure someone called them..."
But really, to him the need to record is more important than calling for help. People are [insert four letter noun]. Obscenity may need to be redefined.


----------



## Grunt (Jun 14, 2017)

Red Flag 1 said:


> He put plenty of rounds out before it was all said and done.
> 
> This is just getting out of hand now. This is not even a second amendment issue. This scum was shooting at members of our government, and it is from all the hate that is being spewed 24/7 in the media.



Sadly, there are many "small-minded" souls out there that willingly choose to allow themselves to be swayed by the propaganda of both sides. As a result, they do things like what happened this morning to show their allegiance to their cause. They allow themselves to become martyrs for their beliefs -- and in the end -- really change nothing for the better. It's a sad narrative.


----------



## Grunt (Jun 14, 2017)

Frank S. said:


> So says the guy recording the incident,when asked whether he called police (seeing as he's using his cellphone) "I'm pretty sure someone called them..."
> But really, to him the need to record is more important than calling for help. People are [insert four letter noun]. Obscenity may need to be redefined.



Selfishness causes one in his position to wait on others to act while he becomes one of "the first to document" the incident and have his moment of fame. Fear allowed his senses to be overwhelmed to where he didn't call 911 and provide information that could have possibly helped the situation to be managed differently. We will never get better as a nation, until people learn to put something before "themselves."


----------



## Kraut783 (Jun 14, 2017)

Luckily Scalise had a two man Capitol Police detail with him that could engage the guy until local law enforcement got there.

edit: just saw where the two CP officers were wounded too, quick recovery to the wounded.


----------



## Gunz (Jun 14, 2017)

He spewed a few hundred rounds and he's the only dead guy. Thank God he was a crappy shot.


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Jun 14, 2017)

[Q


----------



## policemedic (Jun 15, 2017)

Ooh-Rah said:


> Video - not graphic, but plenty of audio.
> 
> VIDEO: Intense cell phone footage from Congressman being shot at VA baseball field is released | American Military News



Whoever started the trend of blurring the edges of video needs a kick in the balls.


----------



## policemedic (Jun 15, 2017)

DocIllinois said:


> Fourty three people were shot and six killed by gunfire in my state's most populous city_ last weekend alone.
> _
> We aren't a nation that's good at talking about gun control when such conversation is warranted.
> 
> This event is indeed a terrible shame, but I have grave doubts that a Congressman on the 2A Task Force being hit will prompt any more discussion.



The problem in that city is related to a poor justice system, politics and deep rooted social problems that no one wants to address. It's not a gun control issue.  

Neither was the instant shooting we're discussing.


----------



## Gunz (Jun 15, 2017)

The dead perp had an SKS and a Phag 9. 

A crappy shot...but even so I wouldn't wish a 7.62 in the hip for anybody.


----------

